# JABGA/ABGA National Show



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

The JABGA National Show is going on right now and you can watch it live on DV Auction.  SO fun! Madison Fenton (fellow showman and Washingtonian) just won reserve Jr. FB Bred and Owned doe with MADI Bellanca! I saw that little doe in person at a show last month and she is *gorgeous*!! Congrats Maddie!!!

The ABGA Nationals will start tomorrow after JABGA bucks. At least that's what I heard... 

http://www.dvauction.com/events/43707/view


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

MADI Bellanca just won Overall Reserve B and O FB doe!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

How exciting! If anybody can do it, it would be Maddie. Wasn't this in JABGA?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah, today was JABGA.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Maddie won Premier Breeder for JABGA!! Yay Maddie! I'd also like to mention that my friend Becki Crighton (from Washington) with Copper Creek Boers won 4th out of 40 with her yearling % doe Copper Creek Honey Badger! Congrats Becki!! 

Check out the ABGA OVERALL GRAND CHAMPION % doe!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

So pumped for Maddie & Becki this is just awesome!


----------

